# Starting to look like my Daddy :)



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Came across this picture of Kira's Dad. He was collecting his award. 

Kira seems to resemble him quite a bit.
Then again, don't all the WGSL look alike? 
Ya think?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

WOW, she sure is! I did a double take when I saw the first pic! What a hunk he is!


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh wow!! I thought they were all the same dog. I was like, where is a picture of Kira to compare? lol! She looks identical to him! She is beautiful, by the way.

Sam is like that with her dad. She even has the same "football helmet" (as the breeder calls it) markings on her head!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

hubba hubba!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> WOW, she sure is! I did a double take when I saw the first pic! What a hunk he is!





Macslady said:


> Oh wow!! I thought they were all the same dog. I was like, where is a picture of Kira to compare? lol! She looks identical to him! She is beautiful, by the way.
> 
> Sam is like that with her dad. She even has the same "football helmet" (as the breeder calls it) markings on her head!





ponyfarm said:


> hubba hubba!


LOL...

Even the black fur on his ears. It's identical.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, and the little black line on the cheeks. Holy cow.
I wish I had a puppy from that sire. Wow.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Yeah, and the little black line on the cheeks. Holy cow.
> I wish I had a puppy from that sire. Wow.


Which black line?

BTW... Pups from this sire are readily available.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> Which black line?


Look on their cheeks. They both have a teeny amount of black hair in all the red :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow...What a resemblance. Both stunning!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i think kira is cuter


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

She is simply gorgeous! And what a handsome sire, too!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

She has a beautiful, strong, feminine head piece! Really pretty!


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow! Both are stunning!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

No denying who her baby daddy is! She does have a strong head like papa!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

"wow", looks like a xerox copy  do kira's littermates resemble their daddy too? what does kira's dam look like? just being nosey


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> "wow", looks like a xerox copy  do kira's littermates resemble their daddy too? what does kira's dam look like? just being nosey


You can be nosey. 
You know I like this stuff.

*Here are a few of Kira's mom .. and puppies, of course 
*









*Doing some bite work:*


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Kira is gorgeous! just like her sire, I love Remo.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

kira's mom is beautiful as well, no wonder she is so pretty, gene's dont lie


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, she really does take after him! Very handsome sire, and Kira is a beautiful girl. Beautiful coloring and expression, lovely feminine features


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Kira is such a pretty girl!!
Love her


----------



## Red.Jekyll (Jun 27, 2012)

*Wow!*

Wow, what a beautiful girl, and she does certainly take after her dad! 

Gorgeous!


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

she's very talented and a energetic girl, I', glad that your both doing great!


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

That is one gorgeous lady.........May I ask the name and location of the breeder.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

One of Kira's male siblings:


----------

